# Lohnt sich noch ein RAM Upgrade



## TheOGAnonymous (9. November 2019)

Hallo,

da mein 5 6 Jahre altes Acer V 13 371 356F zur Zeit ständig beim Internet zickt und zum Teil der Seitenaufbau bis zu einer Minute dauert (je nach Seite und der Hauptverdächtige ist das Antimalware Programm von Windows) wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob es sich eventuell lohnen würde einen weiteren RAM-Stick dem Netbook zu verpassen, um vielleicht noch etwas mehr Leistung heraus zu kitzeln. Der RAM läuft zwar meist nicht voll bei Anwendungen (bei Spielen womöglich, habe ich längere Zeit nicht mehr angefasst) aber zumindest die APU sollte davon profitieren.

Eine Frage neben dem Ob wäre auch, ob man einfach einen passenden RAM, mit dem passenden Takt und selben Latenzen kaufen kann oder ob es der exakt gleiche vom gleichen Hersteller sein muss. Den habe ich nämlich schon herausbekommen, als ich das Gerät mal vom Staub befreit habe (hat mich zwar einen Plastihaken vom Gehäuse gekostet, aber immerhin fungiert das Netbook nicht mehr als Heizdecke).


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2019)

Welche Hardware steckt denn aktuell drin?

Windows schon mal frisch installiert?


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (9. November 2019)

Würde ich machen wenn es meiner wäre. Ein zusätzlicher Ramriegel könnten die Probleme minimieren.


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (9. November 2019)

Bisher ist ein einzelner 4GB von Samsung drin. Dieser hier um genau zu sein: Samsung - M471B5173DB0-YK0 4GB 204Pin SO-DIMM DDR3L - Arbeitsspeicher

Ein bekannter hat dasselbe Problem, allerdings mit eine Notebook, dass Windows 10 hat. Ich habe Windows 8.1, aber es scheint dass bei Notebooks mit der Zeit Windows immer schwerfälliger wird.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2019)

Das gilt für jedes System mit Windows. 

Also entweder RAM aufrüsten und vielleicht auch eine SSD rein, oder komplett neues Gerät.


----------



## fotoman (9. November 2019)

Ich würde mich ja erst einmal fragen, warum beim Surfen ein Virenscanner anspringt. Der Defender vom Win 10 mit all seinen Komponenten schafft es bei mir zwar problemlos, ein Atom-Tablet komplett lahm zu legen. Aber nur, wenn irgendwer aktiv Programme auf die SSD schreibt oder ausführen möchte. Der Browsercache gehört nicht dazu, Windows-Updates dagegen regelmäßig,

Und wenn Deine CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist, das Ram aber leer bleibt, dann bringt mehr Ram nichts (obwohl man das für lächerliche 15€ ja einfach testen kann). Je nach Leistungsfähigkeit der SSHD würde ein Ersatzen durch eine vernünftige SSD u.U. mehr bringen, aber am Ende ist u.U. auch der i3 mit Deiner alten Windows-Installation überfordert.

Wobei Du von APU sprichst, mir spuckt Google als besten Treffer bei der Bezeichnung nur ein Intel-Gerät aus
Acer Aspire V3-371-356F 13-Zoll Core i3 4GB 500GB SSHD Intel Iris Grafik 5100 Windows 8.1 in grau bei notebooksbilliger.de

Sollte es eine Intel-CPU sein, dann kann man in der Regel Speicher unterschiedlicher Hersteller mit gleichen Werten mischen.



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> aber es scheint dass bei Notebooks mit  der Zeit Windows immer schwerfälliger wird.


Das ist genauso ein  Gerücht wie das identische Programme unter Linux grundsätzlch schneller  laufen sollten.

Mein Lenovo Thinkpad x220 hat seit 8 jahren das  selbe Windows 7 (bzw. seit 3-Jahren das Online-Update auf WIn 10. Ich habe dort aber aber nur denn Programme installiert, wenn es nötig war  und nicht ständig Sachen weider deinstalliert. Im Zweifel halt mit einem Live-Linux testen, ob das beim Surfen genauso langsam ist. Und danach dann u.U. Windows neu installieren.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

Wenn es nur ums surfen geht ist es schon sinnvoll Linux zu nehmen, denn das läuft auf schwacher Hardware deutlich flüssiger. 
Virenscanner braucht man da auch nicht.


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (10. November 2019)

Also ich wollte jetzt nicht direkt das gesamte System neu machen. Zudem ich auch keinen Code für Windows habe, da das Notebook B-Ware war, wo schon Windows vorinstalliert war. Das Antimalware Programm von Windows läut quasi immer im Hintergrund. Ich denke mal, da die Festplatte aber auch recht voll ist denke ich mal dass auch das Probleme bereiten könnte. Was würde denn eine 500 GB Notebook SSD ungefähr kosten und wie sehr könnte der Umbau den Rechner schädigen, wenn das ein Laie wie ich tun würde?

Und ja, ich meinte Intel-CPU (dachte APU wäre universell für integrierte Grafikchips und nicht AMD Prozessoren)


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

Du kannst den Key einfach auslesen. Wenn du dann einmal Windows 10 installiert und mit dem Win8 Key aktiviert hast, bleibt der Key im Bios hinterlegt.

Mittlerweile bekommt man gute 1 TB SSDs wie die MX500 für 100€. 
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) ab €' '98,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €' '63,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2019)

TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> da mein 5 6 Jahre altes Acer V 13 371 356F



Klar, der hat nur 4GB, auf 8GB zu erhöhen hilft Wunder.
Acer Aspire V3-371-356F 13-Zoll Core i3 4GB 500GB SSHD Intel Iris Grafik 5100 Windows 8.1 in grau bei notebooksbilliger.de

Die CPU ist noch ganz erträglich, da es ein 28W Modell ist. Neue sind nicht merklich schneller, verbrauchen dann aber nur 10 bis 15W. Das lohnt, das Ding zu erhalten. Als weitere Option könnte man an eine SSD denken- Alles billiger, als neu zu kaufen,  wenn Dir die Displaylauflösung noch reicht. Das Grandiose an der CPU ist die Grafikeinheit. Die ist immer noch top aktuell und sehr schnell. Auch die wird durch zwei RAM-Riegel und Dual Channel massiv an Leistung gewinnen.

_"... Für die *Grafikausgabe *zeigt sich die im Prozessor integrierte *Intel Iris Graphics 5100* (40 EUs) verantwortlich, die mit 200 - 1100 MHz taktet. Diese bietet ein deutliches Performanceplus gegenüber der HD Graphics 4000, was die Iris Graphics in Schlagdistanz zu einigen dedizierten Einsteiger-Grafikkarten bringt...."_
Intel Core i3 4158U Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

...


----------



## airXgamer (10. November 2019)

Ich würde hier zuerst die SSD aufrüsten und das System dabei sauber neuinstallieren. Die von @DKK007 vorgeschlagenen SSDs sind dafür super.


----------



## TheOGAnonymous (10. November 2019)

passen solche SSDs denn einfach so in ein Netbook? Ich dachte die wären immer kleiner als für Desktop PCs


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

Da da aktuell noch eine 2,5" HDD drin steckt, passen da auch 2,5" SSDs rein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da da aktuell noch eine 2,5" HDD drin steckt, passen da auch 2,5" SSDs rein.


Eine SHDD, immerhin, zum Starten von Windows helfen die 8GB Cache massiv. Aber ja, an eine SSD dachte ich auch schon



TheOGAnonymous schrieb:


> passen solche SSDs denn einfach so in ein  Netbook? Ich dachte die wären immer kleiner als für Desktop PCs


Ja, alles genormt ....


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

Heute gibt es schon noch die kleinen M.2 SSDs. Aber die werden halt meistens parallel zu einer HDD verbaut.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. November 2019)

Manche Notebooks haben auch einen mSATA Slot für SSDs. Müsste man aufschrauben und nachschauen.
2.5" passt aber bei den etwas älteren Geräten so gut wie immer.

Wäre auch dafür, das Notebook aufzurüsten. Mit 8 GB RAM + SSD läuft das Gerät sicher wieder wie neu, nur schneller 
Die paar Prozent Mehrleistung bei ganz neuen Geräten fallen beim durchschnittlichen Verwendungszweck eines Notebooks kaum ins Gewicht. Office ist eh anspruchslos und läuft auf jeder Hardware seit 2010 flüssig und Internet hängt auch stark vom Durchsatz der Leitung ab.


----------

